# Is summer here?



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

It seems that spring may have skipped us and summer is here. I made my first exploratory trip to the lake and thought I'd post a short report.

The lake is low and the fishing is slow, although the fish cleaning station had been used, and I spoke with a family who had a two-pound walleye and a couple of little ones.


----------

